

This is the test that the school board member with multiple degrees failed. - kahirsch
http://fcat.fldoe.org/fcatrelease.asp

======
kahirsch
I emailed the blogger and asked. I asked my wife to try the math test (since
it's way too easy for me). She hasn't taken a math class since her junior year
of high school, almost 30 years ago--she took symbolic logic in college to
satisfy her math requirement.

In about an hour, she did the first 25 questions and got 80% of them right.
(This is the 2006 10th grade math test.)

So, the test is just not that hard. Perhaps the school board member has had a
stroke.

